# Continued and prolonged stuffed up baby.



## A123 (May 27, 2011)

Hi there,

My baby is 16 weeks old and since her birth she has been continually stuffed up. She had a terrible cold from around 2 weeks old with significant coughing fits which caused her to throw up. She was seen by a doctor who said no medication, as long as she is still having milk then she will ride it out. My baby was born at 36 weeks gestation.

She has never shaken off what I thought was a normal cold and cough. Ok, the cough went but she still had lots of bogeys and has never been free of these cold like symptoms. I have now started to look at different reasons this could be as the poor little thing is continually suffering. I will go to the doctors again tomorrow as I need answers - surely it wouldn't be normal for a cold to last this long without seeing periods of time where she was better? It has pretty much been of the same strength of symptoms since she came home.

I have looked into allergies and have tried cutting milk out of my diet. My baby is fully breastfed. This seemed to make a small amount of difference, however, I felt pretty weak and rubbish off of milk products and so went back on the dairy so I could feel better and continue producing enough milk for my baby. Should I be requesting an allergy test for my baby?

We thought at one time she was suffering from reflux, she will always be a little sick after a feed (a teaspoon full at most) and the doctor prescribed gaviscon as she thought the milk was traveling back to my babys nose causing her stuffiness. This made I difference to he stuffy nose.

Olbas oil seems to irriate my baby's nose more, a steamy bathroom gives no relief. I am at my wits end! Her bed is raised to try to help he breathe.

The only other thing to mention is that this problem gets significantly worse when she is held by anyone except from me (this certainly isn't that often!) as it causes her stuffiness to get worse. It's almost like my baby's distressed call. She fails to breathe correctly when she is with others and calms down again once she is back in my arms. She stuffiness is still underlying when held by me but doesn't sound so terrible and worrying. 

Please suggest anything! What could this be? Please help!

A123


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, at this time of year it's very normal to be very snuffly, the only other things I can suggest are lots of walks outside, this will help to clear her nose and maybe some ok as oil on a cloth placed on a radiator, I very much doubt that any allergy testing would be done as it's so normal for babies to be snuffly in the winter and they would wait until she is older to do this

Nic
Xx


----------



## A123 (May 27, 2011)

Thank you, Nic.

So it is fairly normal for a baby to have a continual cold between September and December? 

I am glad to hear you think this is ok.

The only other thing to mention is that her poo is very stringy and mucasy (again has been for most of her life) is this indicative of anything? Or again just a symptom of her continual cold?

Thanks for your help, didn't manage to get a doc app today, won't be able to for a few days now, so I appritiate your support and answers greatly.

X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No problem chuck, the mucousy stool is probably related to her cold, babies born at this time of year quite often will have bronchillitis/cold/snuffly type symptoms, as long as there isn't a temperature, or she is breathing faster than normal or struggling to breath at all then do everything your already doing plus lots of fresh air and try the Albas oil on a cloth on the radiators, please get in touch if you have any other worries

Nic
Xx


----------



## A123 (May 27, 2011)

Thank you, Nic.

You have put my worrying mind at rest - thank you!

I have just ordered a DR Bee nasal aspirator - at £30 I hope it helps her abit!

Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No problem

Xx


----------

